# I Deleted com.apple.IPhoto.plist



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

I am using a mac book pro, with 10.5.x. I have Iphoto on here, I kept having an issue with the software when editing, it would freeze. So I followed some on screen instructions I read on the internet by deleting com.apple.IPhoto.plist. Now all of my photos are gone when I open iphoto. 

What I have been reading is that the file I deleted doesn't have photos saved in it, it's just a cache for the computer to know where the pictures are truly located???

Is that true or did I just loose all those pictures?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Look in your Home directory *~/Pictures/iPhoto Library* and within the *Original* folder should be all your pictures.

You'll also see a folder *Modified* for pictures you may have edited in iPhoto.


----------

